# It's Finished! Finally FINISHED!!!! MUHAHAHA!!!



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

So the AlieNaught is finished. Let me know what you think. I shaved down the tail and sculpted it a bit more, created a custom Close combat arm with flamer, and spent my mental load.

I hope you all enjoy. So without further delay!









Please please please give some C&C, This is my masterpiece (as of yet).

woog out!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

This Dreadifex is clearly the product of a warped and twisted mind, direly in need of professional help.

I approve wholeheartedly :biggrin:


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

umm this is what happens wen u let a carnifex and a dreadnought hook up...

but this is pretty awesome


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

my only dislike is I think the tail is a little to big and chunky


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! This thing took forever so your approval makes me feel like continuing my endevors. 

woog out!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

It's totally stark raving bonkers, but pure class nonetheless.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

you just described me to the T. :grin:

woog out


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I spy with my little eye bits from the following boxes; Chaos dread, Carnifex, Daemon Prince and list goes on.
nice work (i think you may need mental help along with me however)


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice work, congrats! now how about some stats to go with the model?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

spikey chaos tank bits, mighty putty, combi-flamer, and a mawlock head piece. 
thanks,

woog out!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

DonFer said:


> Nice work, congrats! now how about some stats to go with the model?


Stats? ask and i'll answer

woog out!

(sorry for the double post.)


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Insanely creative doesn't even come close to describing the dreadafex! I approve of this monstrosity.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I love it. The Tail as a bit.... thick. But the front pick that hides the tail really looks epic.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

curses to that tail! i tell you all that it's a combination of the metallic paint i put in my wash, my camera, poor lighting, and the angles i took the shots at. The tail is a bit thick but it looks much better IRL. It doesn't photograph well. I'll clean my lense, get some better lighting and take another shot. I'll get back on that tomorrow. But thanks for all the positive support.

woog out!


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

its disturbing and weird, good job man.

Oh wow, talk about threadromancy


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks awesome!

I do agree that the tail doesn't necassirily look out of place but it is far too chunky.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Good but the tail really ruins the model for me, it just looks too large and out of place.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

i was really tempted to tear the tail off and redo it but, with my cordless dremel that runs on double A batteries it was neigh impossible to sand down the epoxy i used. It also balances the model because of it's forward leaning stance. I hate seeing that thing fall over. Aside from the tail i'm glad everyone liked it.

woog out!


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Aye, the tail is a little out of place, but damn that thing is scary. I can kind of hear the T rex from Jurassic Park when looking at it..


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the tail looks awesome and fits it well.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Jayeldog said:


> Aye, the tail is a little out of place, but damn that thing is scary. I can kind of hear the T rex from Jurassic Park when looking at it..


Well that's exactly what i was going for believe it or not. If my daughter had a Larger T-Rex dinosaur toy it would have been "chewed up by the dog," and used for parts. I wanted a Robotic-dino-tyranid-daemonic-dreadnought! Thanks for reviving this thread guys, 

Woog out!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

this reminds me of Gaara from naruto


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

what is narato?

woog out!


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Jdwoogie said:


> what is narato?
> 
> woog out!



Naruto is a popular anime/manga about ninjas and... more ninjas.




Jdwoogie said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, cross breeding at it's finest! I love it man.


----------

